# Oh My Gosh, this dress is beautiful!



## CarolZ (Apr 6, 2011)

I was browsing the website and saw this gorgeous dress. I'm not that great at crocheting but some of you might like to try it. Would make a beautiful wedding dress in white or cream colors. And best of all, the pattern is freeeeee!

http://irarott.com/Pinwheel_Crochet_Wedding_Dress.html


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh, this is lovely. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

CarolZ said:


> I was browsing the website and saw this gorgeous dress. I'm not that great at crocheting but some of you might like to try it. Would make a beautiful wedding dress in white or cream colors. And best of all, the pattern is freeeeee!
> 
> http://irarott.com/Pinwheel_Crochet_Wedding_Dress.html


It is gorgeous! But---if I had wanted to crochet this dress for my wedding 48 years ago, I would still be working on it! ☺☺☺


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

What a dress! I just love a red dress though this would be lovely in any color...I'm picturing it in black :sm01:


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Lovely dress! I can't crochet to save my life, but if I could, and if I was getting married (again? Never!) I'd not want Red...


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> It is gorgeous! But---if I had wanted to crochet this dress for my wedding 48 years ago, I would still be working on it! ☺☺☺


Lol, me too!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It certainly is lovely.


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I knew someone who wore a red wedding dress and the marriage ended within the year. Red is gorgeous, however maybe not to get married in!


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Stunning, just downloaded probably to only look at


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Beautiful!!! Except it would take me forever, lol!!


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

thanks for the link - it's beautiful but can't imagine actually crocheting it in my lifetime


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

soneka said:


> I knew someone who wore a red wedding dress and the marriage ended within the year. Red is gorgeous, however maybe not to get married in!


I know lots of people who got married in white dress and they are divorced now, too. maybe white is not to get married in either.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

gorgeous thanks for the link


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern. It is pretty. It's hard to see the stitches because it's red with a red lining so I'm downloading the pattern out of curiosity. Way too much crocheting for me.  I think it looks like little doilies sewn together though.

Yes, it's large pinwheel squares, small pinwheel octogons and lace tapes (lengths of interposed pinwheels). It's a free form dress. 

A person could use these ideas to make a custom tablecloth or bed runner too.


----------



## CarolZ (Apr 6, 2011)

I just love reading all the comments - positive and negative! There were some people looking for different wedding dress patterns. Thought maybe this would be another to add to the collection.

I would never be able to crochet this either. I think it would be pretty as a short dress too. There's so many ways this can be changed. I could see it in an aqua or soft peach color as well! If I were ever to get married again, I would not wear red as a wedding dress either, and I don't think the color of the dress matters as far as the marriage surviving, LOL!


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

What a project that would be! Beautiful, however!


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Wow!!!


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

Beautiful dress.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

The little girl's dress is lovely too.


----------

